# Oberon



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I....need... it...... 

They are just beautiful!!! Want the Oberoncover with Butterfly or Forest.. No, I want both! Gulp need to calm down, breathe... And wait for the money.... Sigh


----------



## susie539 (Dec 31, 2009)

I feel your pain, but I have to wait a while before ordering one. I am still trying to justify the cost of the kindle to my husband. lol


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to our wonderful enabling world.  Just wait till you start looking at bags.  
deb


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ops haha I don't have that problem, but I don't have money for it yet. Buying a kindle first. Kind of sad to have to buy a simpe leather cover first when I won't use it as soon as I get my Oberon cover, but how can I otherwise know that they arrive at the same time? What do you do? Did you buy that leathercover first? I'm thinking that it might secure the Kindle a bit too? I'm death scared to break it once I get it.... Do you feel that your covers secure your Kindle? Have anyone here actually managed to break your Kindle?


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Bags? Show me!!!


----------



## susie539 (Dec 31, 2009)

Winter9 said:


> Bags? Show me!!!


Borsa Bella

you can see pics of the one I just got here


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow nice! I think I too.. This will be expensive


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

I want them too...


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Winter9 said:


> Wow nice! I think I too.. This will be expensive


I know it can be pretty expensive when you're like me & just gotta have it! My husband, "who exaggerates a bit" tells everybody that my cover cost almost as much as my kindle.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hahaha at least I'm not the only one crazy here


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

But should I buy Kindle2 and Oberon cover or Kindle2, leather cover and then Oberon Don't actually want do waste money on a leather cover..


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello Winter!  

You could buy all three if you're worried about having your Kindle for even one day without a cover (and that's a legitimate worry, because you will want to use it right away, as much as possible ... it's not like you will be able to "let it sit" while waiting for an Oberon to arrive.)

You may find, as I did, that once you get a Kindle other folks that you know will want Kindles as well.  In fact, I know I am directly responsible for four people now owning Kindles.  I did buy the Amazon cover at the same time I bought my Kindle, and later on got an Oberon.  As soon as I got the Oberon I offered my Amazon cover to one of my "newly-Kindled" friends as a loaner, for as long as he wanted, until he figured out what other cover he wanted.  Once he did, he gave it back to me, and now it's on loan again to another friend who's in the same situation.  Of course, I'm not "getting my money back" for the Amazon cover by doing this, but I don't really care about that ... I'm just glad it is being used (and that so many of my friends are jumping on board!)


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Haha that's cute.. I hope of course that I am not the only one jumping on the Kindle-train.. Hopefully my family and stuff will realise that they cannot live another minute without it, and we will talk about it for hours and hours  That's my plan  

Hmm... About the cover.. I really want an oberon.. and don't have that much money, i will have to look closer into it, but i don't know when I can afford a oberon cover if I go for the leather..


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

You will get it...Just visualize for now


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I about choked the first time I saw the price of the oberon covers. I had just spent over $250 getting the kindle and couldn't see spending that much money on a cover.

However when I looked into it, I saw the amazon cover was causing some kindles to crack and all the other covers seemed to average around $40-50 anyways. I decided it was worth the extra $25-30 to get the cover I wanted.

You could always get this cover in the mean time: http://www.e-readerraincoat.com/index.html

It doesn't cost too much and gives some water protection on top of the normal protection, making it not a total waste of money in the end.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Will totally go for that raincoat!!! Were actually looking for a good way to protect it while near water anyway! But... have you tested it? Does it work?


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't have it, just saw some people talking about it on this board and have been contemplating on whether I want to get it or wait for the M-Edge guardian to come out.  Just keep in mind the jacket is only water resistant, not water proof.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

They won't ship to my adress anyway  

How irritating is that! Water resistant vs water proof means ?


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Well.. I just realised I have one more question.. I love to read, always... but there isn't always light where I am.. How convenient to have my own light then!  But... Which light to choose? Considering I will buy a Oberon cover, does it exist any light that don't damage either the Kindle or the cover??


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

You are far from the only one here. I got my K2 for Christmas. I got the Belkin neoprene jacket for it when I got it. And I like that, but then decided I wanted a skin...so I ordered that. Then decided I needed a cover for everyday use. So I ordered the Speck cover...and after putting the K2 in it, promptly dropped it on an oak floor two days later    (thank goodness it wasn't naked, or it would have broken). My next cover will be the M-Edge waterproof cover for reading on our dock. It's 26' off the end of the dock, and I can see it going for a swim, and that cover floats.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I believe that the difference between water resistant and water proof is that water resistant offers protection from a splash, but does not allow you to immerse your Kindle in water.  If something is water proof it can be dunked into water.  I did receive the plain Amazon leather cover with my Kindle2 - both were Christmas gifts.  I used it for two weeks and had no trouble with the hinges, although I did a lot of worrying about them.  I was also always careful to open the Kindle from the front.  I replaced my original cover with one that offered more protection for when I brought it in to school.  I got a Bobarra cover, not an Oberon - even though they are beautiful. I have a booklight that was not bought specifically for the Kindle.  It clips onto the back of my cover and works fine for me.  Good luck with all of your choices!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I have several and they are STUNNING.. enjoy! and welcome


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

gonna throw another choice at you.....just to make your head spin. Check out Javoedge covers. Here's a link to their thread on this board. On the first post you will find links to both their website and their amazon store, along with a 15% discount code.

I'm currently using the Cherry Blossom (cocco) flip style case and love it. I feel that my kindle is very protected and secure in the case. I do plan on getting an Oberon as well down the road, but like you, couldn't justify the cost right after getting the kindle (I think DH is planning on getting it for me for our anniversary)

Happy case hunting


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I like these too, oh no ....!        

But I couldn't quite figure out. Do they have a site to order from or do I need to order from amazon? Will they ship to Norway? But.. 50$ then I could just get the oberon that I want so bad.. ? But.. I need to wait until my avation is over I think. Going to gran Canaria tomorrow..


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

Winter9 said:


> I like these too, oh no ....!
> 
> But I couldn't quite figure out. Do they have a site to order from or do I need to order from amazon? Will they ship to Norway? But.. 50$ then I could just get the oberon that I want so bad.. ? But.. I need to wait until my avation is over I think. Going to gran Canaria tomorrow..


quote from JAVOedge's FAQ "We ship too all country's that the USA do not have embargos on. Some destinations are not supported by our international standard courier. In such cases, you will receive a "Destination not supported" error message. Please choose Express as a shipping method."

You can order from either their web site or amazon.....however, I believe the discount code only works through amazon. I'm from the US, so I don't know how amazon handles their international shipping. Javoedge frequents this forum often, you could always ask a question in their thread.

Also, here's a more precise link to all the Javoedge kindle stuff on amazon (I filtered out everything except the kindle stuff for you)

Their direct website is http://www.javoedge.com


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you!! Haha one more question... Or I have hundred, but.. Well.. what's the difference between the flip and the other case?? ..


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

Winter9 said:


> Thank you!! Haha one more question... Or I have hundred, but.. Well.. what's the difference between the flip and the other case?? ..


Flip cases have a cover the flips over the top
















Book styles open like a book (Oberons would be classified as "book style")


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Cool understand more now. I have read that some cases/covers can cause damage to the Kindle. Are these safe?


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

Winter9 said:


> Cool understand more now. I have read that some cases/covers can cause damage to the Kindle. Are these safe?


You are refering to cases that use the hinge system (like the amazon brand case, M-edge, and Cole Haan). Some people reported that the hinges placed stress and the kindle and cracked it. But from what I've read on this forum, it's very rare...and lots of people love their M-edge and Cole Haan cases. I personally didn't want to risk it, so I've stayed away from cases that use the hinge system (fyi, oberons and JAVOedges do not use hinges)


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh just go ahead and DO it!    I had ordered the leather Amazon cover when I ordered my Kindle and before they even arrived I knew I HAD to order an Oberon cover.  I didn't know about them before I ordered the Kindle.  Since I already paid so much money for a Kindle, and I already did have a cover, I felt guilty about wanting to spend more money on an Oberon (ok....ok...also a skin and a Bag, but that's beside the point, lol).  I work hard for a living and make as much as hubby, so I really should just buy what I want and not worry about it, but that's not me, so what I did was use the money that I got when I sold lots of my paperback books (that I can get free on Amazon) on ebay.  That way, I didn't feel so bad about it.  Where there is a will, there is a way.


----------



## Labnick (Jan 6, 2010)

I bought my Oberon Roof of Heaven in purple on Ebay.  It was used but in excellent condition.  Price was cheaper (about $50.00) and that is how I justified it.  I have even gone back on to look for another Oberon Design.  I absolutley love it and couldn't be happier with my decision!


----------

